# Ram sexing 'experts' in Mississauga?



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Can someone help me in sexing long fin variety of rams? I have 3 of them in the my 29G. They're pretty shy and spend 99.9999% of their time behind the driftwood. And my phone sucks in taking photos of them in the 2 seconds they're out in the open. 

Soo.. If you think you know your rams and you're in a south-central 'sauga area maybe you could swing by and take a look at them and help a newbie out.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

I'd love to help, but unfortunately I am not in your area. It's too bad they don't stay in the open long enough for you to catch a decent photo of them. Would a video be at all possible?


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

I sat in front of the tank for like half an hour and this is the best I could get 






I'm thinking the two rams that are all colored in (they're usualy the left and right fish) are males judging by their extended rays on their fins. The 3rd one is a mystery. And the lack of colors makes me wonder if it's just stressed out if it's mind as it's constantly being chased by the other 2 fish.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like you have three males to me. Females will have a distinct pink belly and are a bit rounder shaped than the males. I suppose it is possible that the fish that hasn't coloured up could be a female but I doubt it, it's general build and the fact that the other two males are harassing it says male to me.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> Looks like you have three males to me. Females will have a distinct pink belly and are a bit rounder shaped than the males. I suppose it is possible that the fish that hasn't coloured up could be a female but I doubt it, it's general build and the fact that the other two males are harassing it says male to me.


Agreed Zip, three males.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys!

Now the question is.. Do I leave the poor guy in the tank and let the other 2 pick on him or should I move him to another tank and hope the other 2 get along.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

I would definitely remove the boy who's being picked on. It's pretty clear from his colouration in the video that he's quite stressed and I don't think that's going to change. 

As far as the other two go, I think they will be fine together, I just don't think there is enough space in the 29g for 3 males to have established territories.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> I would definitely remove the boy who's being picked on. It's pretty clear from his colouration in the video that he's quite stressed and I don't think that's going to change.


Thanks!

So I've moved one of the Rams to the other tank.. Which one? Dunno, as trying to catch one of them stressed the crap out of all of them and they all lost all coloring. But now there are only 2 of them left in the 29g. Hopefully it's the right 2


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't think it will matter which one you move. I think the issue was that there wasn't enough room in a 29g for 3 males to establish territories. Now that you've removed one of them the other two should stay out of each others way regardless of which two they are.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you think it's ok to put a female or two in there to keep them company or would that create more problems?


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm thinking that would cause more problems, especially if any of them decided to pair up.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> I'm thinking that would cause more problems, especially if any of them decided to pair up.


Thanks, I'll stick to just 2 of them in that tank til I can upgrade it.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

std rule for Apistos and Rams is 20 gallon per male to establish territories, 10 for females, so in a 20 gallon tank one male with 2 females would be the max load. If they spawn females will chase everything out of its territory even the male.

They maybe dwarf but they are cichlids after all and the temperment of cichlids apply.

Thanks


----------

